# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Inspecciones en BBC en Extremadura

## b12jose

A petición de Mayico os dejo este aviso publicado en la prensa, por si es de vuestro interés:

http://www.hoy.es/extremadura/201405...507175822.html

Saludos

----------


## mayico

Gracias compi, no podía postearlo yo en su día.

Es de interés para todo aquel que se dedique ha hacer Bautizos, Bodas, comuniones, cumpleaños y eventos similares...

----------


## tramp

Ademas los inspectores deben de ir sobre todo a por cartomagos, porque pone que la redada es la mas "ambiciosa".

----------


## sann

jajajajajajaj xD muy buena tramp.

Ahora me ha surgido una preguntilla, si estas curando en un restaurante, boda, comunión, o lo que sea, y es el propio restaurante quien te contrata, el mojón te lo comes tú o el restaurante?

Supongo de como te hayas vendido, no?

A ver si alguien me lo explica así un poquito por encima guapos.

----------


## WilsonWad

El marron siempre se lo va a comer el restaurante, porque su obligacion cuando te contrata es comprobar que tienes la documentacion en regla. Inspeccion de trabajo no se complica mucho, si te pillan alli, lo primero que te pediran es el DNI y el justificante de autonomos, si no lo tienes te hace unas preguntas y se olvida de ti, citan al restaurante y le empluman por no haberte dado de alta.

Hoy cada vez es mas locura estar sin asegurar en una actuacion, ya no solo por las inspecciones, imaginemos que un mago en una actuación en B tiene un accidente, con denunciar al restaurante ya las tiene todas ganadas, inspección les va a obligar a darte de alta retroactiva, les va a meter 3000€ de multa y tu a cobrar la baja y con contrato indefinido a jornada completa.....

Con quien habría mas problema es si la inspección es de hacienda, ahi si que te empluman a ti, y pueden pasar comunicado a la seguridad social para que tambien te emplumen por trabajar sin estar dado de alta.

Se que parece ridiculo pero aqui cada organismo mira por lo suyo y via.

----------


## Juliopikas

Estimado Wilson Wad: Toda persona que desarrolla una actividad artistica remunerada, está obligado a estar dado de alta en el IAE (hacienda) y en la Seguridad Social. El restaurante contrata tu actividad pero, en ningun caso, te inscribe como empleado.
Según tu teoria, las Orquestas, las compañias de teatro y demás no tienen por que estar dadas de alta. Por lo general, no trabajan por gestión directa, siempre, o casi siempre, son subcontratadas.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## WilsonWad

Yo creo que me has entendido mal, lo que preguntaban no es a lo que estas obligado, si no quien se come el marron. Claro que todos tienen que estar dados de alta, pero el que tiene que controlar que lo esten es el que los contrata. Si tu tienes una actuacion en un restaurante lo primero que deberian hacer es pedirte el recibo de autonomos y el de responsabilidad civil, porque si no estan totalmente vendidos, luego si tienen una inspeccion pueden decir misa en latin, el inspector va a asignarles el trabajador y via, y si es una orquesta pues todos para el, y si va un gitano con el oso, el gitano se lo asigna seguro, el oso ya tengo mis dudas  :Smile1: .

Luego si el empresario piensa que le engañaste o si le diste documentacion falsificada pues ya te denunciara a ti, pero la obligacion de comprobar que esta todo correcto es de el.

Yo trabajo de graduado social y estoy harto de verlo, y mas en estos tiempos, antes se hacia mas la vista gorda y habia poco riesgo en trabajar en negro, pero hoy en dia la cosa esta cambiando mucho, y el estado se esta convirtiendo en una maquina de recaudar de lo mas eficiente.

De todas maneras a ver hecha la ley hecha la trampa, que le cuesta a un restaurante asegurarte por una hora? 30€, o por media... si pensamos que las multas empiezan en 3000....

----------


## Juliopikas

Debo de entender que cuando se contrata a un Vigilante Jurado, el reponsable de lo que este Sr. haga, la tiene el restaurante, sala, fiesta, o lo que sea?
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## WilsonWad

A ver en ese caso primero que normalmente contratarias a una empresa, el servicio te vendria con una factura, y es una actividad que no tiene ni remotamente nada que ver con la tuya, tu estas contratando no subcontratando, es un matiz importante, pero aun asi si llegase una inspeccion de trabajo, y viese un guardia de seguridad, lo identifica, y luego tu no puedes demostrar que trabaja para la empresa X seguramente si que te sancionen, luego tu presentaras recurso o llegaras a contencioso administrativo pero la carga de la prueba va a ser para ti.

A ver teneis que pensar que este es el pais de la pilleria, si no cuando te llegase el inspector dirias que los camareros son del catering, que los cocineros son voluntarios amigos de los novios, que el de la orquesta esta practicando y todo el mundo sin asegurar. Como tu dijiste, cualquiera que tiene actividad esta obligado a estar dado de alta, asi que si un empresario es honrado solo tiene beneficios para el hacer bien las cosas.

----------


## dacotinho

Ni contratas ni subcontratas. 

 Si yo en mi local quiero que actue un mago, monologuista, músico o lo que sea, hago lo mismo que cuando llamo a un pintor, fontanero o albañil: Le encargo un trabajo y este señor me emite una factura legal. No hay más. Si ese señor está o no dado de alta, bien como autónomo o como empleado de una empresa es SU problema y no el mío. Yo recibiré una factura con un NIF/CIF y un IVA desglosado.

 Muy distinto sería si la inspección va a por un  camarero/cocinero/empleado del local, que ahí si que tendría que estar dado de alta por la empresa.

----------


## MagNity

Con todo el respeto dacotinho, pero si una persona actúa en tu local (negocio), el primero que van a cargar es contra ti, ya que eres el responsable de que las personas que ejerzan una actividad dentro estén legalmente. Ayer mismo me solicitaron mis autónomos (realizaba un espectaculo en una cena de empresa) (y eso que trabajaba por un tercero con su empresa y todo en regla) para poder entrar y trabajar dentro, si no lo hubiese traído o demostrado de alguna forma, me podían negar que trabajase. 
Y eso lo he visto también en muchos restaurantes de bodas, donde trabajo muy habitualmente. Y es que si una persona trabaja sin tener los papeles en regla en tu negocio, a aparte de los problemas que tendrá él, también los tendrás tu, ya que eres responsable de las actividades que allí se cometan. También hay que decir que es ambiguo, ya que una persona puede trabajar sin darse de autónomo bajo unos términos específicos, siempre y cuando lo declare, y cumpla todas las premisas para ese caso.

----------


## luis dias derfe

Yo la sensacion que tengo es que en general no hay demasiadas inspecciones de trabajo en este pais.

----------


## Berni

En fin...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Si no me equivoco y no me he informado mal, la responsabilidad cae sobre el restaurante o sala. Ya no es solo accidentes, ya es que si llega una inspección, les pueden dar por todos lados si no estás dado de alta (tanto en I.A.E. como en S.S.).

Como bien han dicho, si no estás dado de alta en Hacienda, te puedes comer un pastel bueno también, ya que estás cometiendo delito fiscal, y ahí ya responden ambas partes.

Como digo, si no me han informado mal, esto es así. 

Saludos

----------


## WilsonWad

Es la pena de este pais, mirando para este gremio por ejemplo, imaginemos un compañero que quiera dar el salto a la magia profesional, ahora aun tiene la rebaja en autonomos que los seis primeros meses pagas solo 50€ al mes, pero a parte de eso, paga gestoria, paga el seguro de responsabilidad civil. paga el 20% de tus beneficios al final del trimestre, y por el medio desplazamientos, materiales, y lo que necesites para vivir claro, da miedo pensar a partir de cuantos "bolos" al mes empieza a ser rentable el profesionalizarte. Y como comentamos antes si lo haces en plan amatteur asumes un riesgo tanto tu como los locales donde actues, este es el pais de emprendedores que nos quieren hacer creer.

----------


## MagNity

WilsonWad,... realmente aún es peor que lo que comentas, ya que sin la rebaja se convertirá en una cuota de casi 300€ al mes, sumando que es un 21% de los beneficios lo que se da (o más si te ha ido bien la cosa, por desgracia, nunca nos irá tan bien como por tener que pagar un % más), creo que este último lo bajaban este año pero la verdad es que no estoy seguro. Pero encima habrá que incrementar un 21% de IVA al precio, haciendo que nuestro producto sea mucho más caro que los que no lo cobran, o asumir nosotros ese IVA siendo mucho menos lo que ganamos... triste.

----------


## MagNity

WilsonWad,... realmente aún es peor que lo que comentas, ya que sin la rebaja se convertirá en una cuota de casi 300€ al mes, sumando que es un 21% de los beneficios lo que se da (o más si te ha ido bien la cosa, por desgracia, nunca nos irá tan bien como por tener que pagar un % más), creo que este último lo bajaban este año pero la verdad es que no estoy seguro. Pero encima habrá que incrementar un 21% de IVA al precio, haciendo que nuestro producto sea mucho más caro que los que no lo cobran, o asumir nosotros ese IVA siendo mucho menos lo que ganamos... triste.

----------


## magicmontxito

Lo normal si te dedicas profesionalmente a ello es que estes dado de alta y hayas firmado tu contrato con el retaurante o las personas que realicen la celebración. Conozco alguno que se ha llevado una buena sorpresa y no le han sacado precisamente un conejo de la chistera........

----------


## MagNity

hace dos fines de semana entraron la policía en una boda en Catalunya y se llevaron, despues de 3 horas de inspección, a unos cuantos para juzgados, así que el tema es hacer bien las cosas...xDDD

----------

